# Rhapsody has a little girl



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

Just thought I would tempt all of you! http://www.rhapsodymaltese.com/puppies.html


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Hahaha..my bed is full. She is a cutie though. Someone will snatch her up fast.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

The girl is a sweetie but then again .. I have never seen an ugly maltese from Tonia. They are all so beautiful. I also love the little one Al has available. Hopefully someone here can snatch up one of thsee darlings.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

awww cute


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

I should _not_ look at those pictures - hubby...may I please have one more???


ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## jenn (Apr 19, 2006)

Does anyone know the price on either of the puppies? The one from Sno-Cap is just melting my heart!!


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

They are both adorable!!!!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Tonia's prices are listed on the same page as the pup.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I dont know if she is sold or not.. but I know of another female X show dog... she is 16 months old... 3.5lbs... shes too small for show or breeding. If your interested PM me for info... its one of Joyce's friends selling her.


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

I think I saw that Sno-Cap's prices are the same as Rhapsody's...they have a webpage I think it's www.snocapmaltese.com


----------



## Luvmalts<3 (Feb 12, 2006)

I think I remember that snocaps girl is 3,000...but I might be getting her mixed up with another breeder. She's a cutie! If I had more money to spend I'd be emailing them in a heartbeat.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Oh my gosh...she is too cute!!







I have only had Tango for a little over a month and I already want another one!!


----------



## Fenway's Momma (Dec 6, 2005)

> Oh my gosh...she is too cute!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know that feeling


----------



## jenn (Apr 19, 2006)

The little girl at Snowcaps is sold. I spoke with Al, the owner. What a really nice guy!! Very knowledgable and super friendly. I really liked him, he was very comfortable to talk to. His females run $3,000 also.


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

Both babies are gorgeous. My heart wants them!!!






















IMO....both Tonia and Al are GREAT breeders.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> The little girl at Snowcaps is sold. I spoke with Al, the owner. What a really nice guy!! Very knowledgable and super friendly. I really liked him, he was very comfortable to talk to. His females run $3,000 also.[/B]


Did you have a price limit?


----------



## jenn (Apr 19, 2006)

I would like to stay under $2,000 but it seems that is going to be difficult to do. I'll have to keep looking, I know the right girl is out there waiting for me!!!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> I would like to stay under $2,000 but it seems that is going to be difficult to do. I'll have to keep looking, I know the right girl is out there waiting for me!!![/B]


The only breeder I know of that is 2,000 for a female is the lady in west virginia


----------

